# Weight upgrade - No plate received



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Since new our Motorhome on a Renault Master was upgraded from 3500kg to 3850kg. The Vehicle Registration Document states 3850 however we have never been supplied with a new plate. The Motorhome supplier said this didn't matter but having read items on here I'm now beginning to think maybe it does! Also we do not know the new axle weights.
Hope someone can advise.

Even more confused as thought I'd be ready for replies and note down front axle 1870kg and rear axle 2100kg on the plated 3500kg. 

Should they add up to 3500?? :? :?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It is quite normal for the combined axle weights to differ from the Gross weight somewhat.

It allows for variation in exactly where the load is positioned.

The important thing is that you must never exceed ANY of them. So in theory you could be UNDER on Gross weight but still be OVER on an axle weight (if you put everything heavy right at the back you could be overweight on just the rear axle but still under on gross)

It is VITALLY important that when you have your van loaded up with ALL the passengers you are likely to take, fuel, water and food etc you go to a weighbridge and get the various weights checked.

If you get caught on the road overweight then not only will you get a hefty fine but you will also NOT be allowed to continue on your way untill you are legal. 

What would you choose (be prepared) to abandon at the roadside ???


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

No they will not normally add up to your max weight, usually a bit over say 100kg more. BUT and this is important to your situation, you are not allowed to exceed any one or more of the plated limits, so despite being within your plated axle limits you cannot at present exceed 3,500kg.

JohnW


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Does the fact that the Vehicle Registration Document states 3850kg (We paid an extra £200+ for this ) not override the plate. And where do we go for the new plate?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

bozzer said:


> Does the fact that the Vehicle Registration Document states 3850kg (We paid an extra £200+ for this ) not override the plate. And where do we go for the new plate?


There should be a Trigano plate next to the vehicle manufacturers one. This should have been replaced by one issued to you when the weight was uprated. It will not matter that the vehicle manufacturers plate shows 3500kg and the Trigano 3850kg as the convertors plate is the one that matters.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

The plate on the vehicle is the what defines your vehicles capacity from a legal point of view, the reg. document is proof of ownership.
You need to get whoever you paid your £200 to to be getting the correct plate for your vehicle, as they must have supplied DVLA with the certificate for them to fill in the reg. document.
The "plate" may be just a sticker to fix beside the current plate, but it must show the revised axle weights and gross weights.
Until the upgrade plate is fitted you are still only legally able to run at 3500 max.
Colin


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

We were never issued with a new plate. At purchase paid the extra money for paper exercise of upgrade to 3850. The V5C arrived stating 3850 but from posts it appears we have been travelling thinking we were within the 3850 weight and probably been over 3500. 
Just unloaded the la Fuma loungers and anything we don't need for the weekend ahead!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> It is quite normal for the combined axle weights to differ from the Gross weight somewhat.
> 
> It allows for variation in exactly where the load is positioned.
> 
> The important thing is that you must never exceed ANY of them. So in theory you could be UNDER on Gross weight but still be OVER on an axle weight (if you put everything heavy right at the back you could be overweight on just the rear axle but still under on gross)


Just to confirm the above. Our company truck was pulled up and weighed, it was towing our exhibition unit at the time. There was some scratching of heads by the officers doing the inspection, as all our axles weights were fine, but we were 80kgs over on the gross train weight. As the person responsible, I was taken to task. I could not understand were I had gon rwrong, but I had forgotten to include the driver!

Tco


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

*weight upgrade - No plate received*

Just rang SVTech, very helpful, and they said the V5C is the most important document but the plate should marry up with it. Trying to get in touch with Discover Leisure at Coppull now as they took the money but only did half the job.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I agree with all the above having carried out an upgrade to the weight of my motorhome. You should have a second plate. These are often supplied by the 'second stage converter' They can be adjacent to the original base vehicle manufacturers plate if there is room or the door pillar or as in the case of many Hymers I have seen (and maybe other makers) at low level alongsid the habitation door. I am advised by a VOSA rep. when I enquired that at a roadside check the plate will be what they rely on whether it be the original or where appropriate the upgrade plate. The original plate however should never be removed.
regards, Dave

Edit... Mine was upgraded by SV tech their plate would not fit adjacent to original under bonnet and was advised to fit on the drivers door pillar.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I already knew that I need to upgrade my plate-the vehicle ( N+B Arto 69GL on a Fiat Ducato 2.8jtd) spec allows 3,850kg and the V5C already shows the 3,850kg, so all I need is the plate.

My question to the 'Good and Learned' is what is the easiest/cheapest route to achieve this. I have heard that applying to the manufacturer i.e. N+B should be the answer and maybe free. Has anyone done that with N+B or other manufacturers?

Thanks in advance

Geoff


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Surely Discover must have gone through sv tech to do this and presumably were sent the plate, its probably stuck on a desk somewhere in their office.

PaulnCaz


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: weight upgrade - No plate received*



bozzer said:


> Trying to get in touch with Discover Leisure at Coppull now as they took the money but only did half the job.


You were fortunate to get 1/2 a job in my experience of Discover.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

coppo said:


> Surely Discover must have gone through sv tech to do this and presumably were sent the plate, its probably stuck on a desk somewhere in their office.
> 
> PaulnCaz


I don't expect SV were involved as the MH is sold with a 3500kg limit which can be upgraded to 3850kg as a paper exercise on request to Chausson. Chausson issue a new plate which is actually a 'Trigano Group' plate which should REPLACE the original Trigano plate, which on my Fiat is adjacent to the original Fiat plate.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I already knew that I need to upgrade my plate-the vehicle ( N+B Arto 69GL on a Fiat Ducato 2.8jtd) spec allows 3,850kg and the V5C already shows the 3,850kg, so all I need is the plate.
> 
> My question to the 'Good and Learned' is what is the easiest/cheapest route to achieve this. I have heard that applying to the manufacturer i.e. N+B should be the answer and maybe free. Has anyone done that with N+B or other manufacturers?
> 
> ...


If the original manufacturers can,t or won,t do it, ring SV Tech, they will tell you on the phone from brief details whether an upgrade is possible before you send the details officially and of course a cheque of your hard earned money.
Dave


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Just another thought. If the V5 is showing 3850 kgs then you will be paying road tax as a private heavy goods, whereas the MH is plated at 3500kgs, which is private light goods. Therefore you will be paying a cheaper rate of road tax than the vehicle is plated for, and that must be illegal??
As I said, just a thought, I am sure one of the boys in blue will soon put me right.
Colin


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

It also depends on what weight that your vehicle is taxed at and what the registration documents state.
Our Hymer has a Ducato VIN plate in the engine compartment with a MGW of 3500kg.
The Hymer build plate on the coachbuilt sill is 3900kg

The vehicle has always from new been taxed at what the registration documents state 3500kg.

I contacted SV Tech and they say it is only a paper exercise for us to uprate and as we have Airide also fitted we can probably uprate to 4100kg.

But then you fall into other problems and costs such as higher peage charged and Go Boxes.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

*weight upgrade - No plate received*

Thanks rayc
It was a paper exercise and all that happened was we paid the money and the V5C doc. came back. We asked at Discover if there should be a new plate they said all was well as it was - that was 4 years ago!! Will be speaking to the Mhome manager tomorrow. In all honesty we couldn't knock Discover until this came to light they have been very prompt sorting out any problems we had.
Will let you know how things go.
Also why does fitting Airide enable you to upgrade to more than 3850?


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

bozzer said:


> Does the fact that the Vehicle Registration Document states 3850kg (We paid an extra £200+ for this ) not override the plate. And where do we go for the new plate?


www.vintags.com use them at work if need to replace one if damaged in accident or missing on stolen recovered cars


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: weight upgrade - No plate received*



bozzer said:


> Thanks rayc
> It was a paper exercise and all that happened was we paid the money and the V5C doc. came back. We asked at Discover if there should be a new plate they said all was well as it was - that was 4 years ago!! Will be speaking to the Mhome manager tomorrow. In all honesty we couldn't knock Discover until this came to light they have been very prompt sorting out any problems we had.
> Will let you know how things go.
> Also why does fitting Airide enable you to upgrade to more than 3850?


No idea why Airide will let you upgrade a little more, maybe it was a combination of our Hymer been on a maxis chassis with extra leaf spring and the Airide.
I just told them what I had got and they told me that I could upgrade to around 4100kg.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I was the same, able to upgrade to 4100 Kg from 3,850 with Airide suspension fitted.
Must be to do with the added support and rear end control of the motorhome and able to take a greater load. The airide certainly helps the suspension feel and much less rolling on roundabouts etc.
SV Tech changed the weight and as I said above sent new plate and design weight certificate. I Sent copies to DVLA and V5 document altered and class to PHG.
Dave


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Update on post.

Have called Discover and after 4 calls they got back to me. They are contacting Trigano for the correct plate because their records state it's a 3850kg. Don't care who blames who just want the new plate.
Away this weekend and have lightened the van!!!!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

SV tech can uprate our hymer of 3800kg to 4000kg only, they said that they have tested these chassis(merc) to 4500kg but mercedes will only let them go to 4000kg. 
Seems very strange to me, if its safe and tested then why cant you take it further up.

PaulnCaz.
ps caz has just read the last bit and burst out laughing.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

Just started reading this thread and we seem to be in the same boat as bozzer - Bought our Burstner showing upgrade to 4 ton which is on the reigistration document - plate shows 3.5 - 
Wondered if yo have had any luck with new plate?
I bet there are quite a few of us driving around thinking we have loads of payload due to registration document


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

barney2
Just back from a 2 week trip to Scotland.
Rang Discover to find out situation - nothing changed, said we need to speak to Mark who was off Saturday they would leave him a message.
Guess what, no phone call from Mark.
On the case will update if anything changes


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

since my last post on this thread (7 Oct.) enquiring about getting Manufacturer to issue new plate, I have discovered that VOSA have a form VTG 10 for applying for Change of Plated Details. Go to VOSA website and to forms. 
The current fee is £26

VOSA reserve right to inspect vehicle, but if it is a standard MH for which they have previously granted a weight upgrade I surmise that they will just nod it through.

However I am still waiting for a reply from N+B and maybe will get a re-plate from them.

Geoff


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

*Weight upgrade - No plate received - UPDATE*

Today have received the new plate.

Discover Chorley got on the case and Mark rang last week to say they had received new plate from Trigano. 
When we checked our records it was £300 they charged from new. We remember asking why there wasn't a new plate but were told didn't need one just the Reg. document.
Thanks to members for making us aware we were illegal and thank goodness all is resolved.
Bozzer


----------



## Crindle (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi....
Further info. which may be of interest. Our Mercedes 616CDi (5990kg) chassis is uprated by SvTech to 6400kg GVM and 6600kg GTM together with associated axle loadings of 2100kg and 4360kg. Apparently this replating is a simple paper exercise with these chassis as they are designed and tested by Mercedes for 7000kg GVM, but come out of their factory plated at 5990kg, leaving ample headroom for uprating. SvTech check the vehicle chassis is as supplied and not modified in any way then notify DVLA and re-issue a revised converter plate (paper copy) tied to the vehicle VIN......regards....Crindle.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Can confirm that my Hymer is now uprated to 4 tons.

Done via SVTech, who supplied the forms and the new plate, and a visit to Exeter DVLA yesterday to get the new V5 under way with the Tax Class changed from PLGV to PHGV, plus retaxed at the new (lower) rate with claim in for the unused Tax period on old tax class.

As previous poster stated the only place for the new plate was inside drivers door on pillar, which sort of the leaves the old external Hymer plate still on show.

Off again next Monday so must check weights now when fully loaded.

Paul


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

OP question was based on having a V5 which stated higher weight than the plate and applying for the higher weight plate to match the V5.

I assume that before issuing the V5 DVLA check with the VCA (vehicle certification authority) for type, or individual vehicle approval

Many posters seem to have achieved, via various boding for , the issue of a new plate to match the V5 weight

CONVERSELY

Has anyone with a V5 stating a higher weight than the plate been refused the higher weight and had the V5 re-issued at the lower weight?

Geoff


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> I assume that before issuing the V5 DVLA check with the VCA (vehicle certification authority) for type, or individual vehicle approval
> CONVERSELY
> Has anyone with a V5 stating a higher weight than the plate been refused the higher weight and had the V5 re-issued at the lower weight?
> 
> Geoff


Geoff, DVLA do not check with any authority because Motor Homes are certified differently from cars etc. If you have a NEW plate issued from the convertor which as got the correct VIN and weight then that is what DVLA will enter on the V5 as the Revenue Weight. In my case the Revenue Weight was only 3200kg but the plate and the correct weight was 3500kg. I sent a photo of the Convertors plate to DVLA with the change section of the V5 with weight 3500kg and a covering letter. I got the replacement V5 with Revenue Weight amended to 3500kg within a week.

If you have the V5 with a higher weight than the vehicle plate then as long as the higher weight is in fact the correct weight why would DVLA get involved at all. All you would do is replace the vehicle plate with the correct one and that would be the end of it.

Ray


----------

